# post for the wife



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

shes whopped after a ruff day out on lake michigan but she got her 1st king from the big lake today wish we had more money cause i would have gotten it mounted for her


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

sweet, man she looks happy. congrats to her.


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

nice 

I get sick just looking at those Waves !


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice fish...........looks a little rough out there, but by the look on her face she doesn't mind.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Crosscobra's wife can fish fellas... 

Tell her nice job Jason!!


----------



## spiritofthewild_06 (Mar 20, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> *Crosscobra's wife can fish fellas*...
> 
> Tell her nice job Jason!!


Yup, seen it first hand last winter!

Tell her Congrats!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

cool pics


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats Mrs. Crosscobra! Nice fish. Those look like some good bumps on the lake, but I see she's found the way to get her sea-legs....go barefoot! Just watch out for any dropped treble hooks, they can hurt like a S-O-B!
So, how'd you guys cook it up? Grilled?


----------



## kimmy48635 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good job!!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Very nice. Tell her congrats.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I get seasick too just looking at the waves. Congrats.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Very nice job! Looks like she is one happy fisher woman!


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

yeah we grilled themmmm freash fish!


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow, how happy she is


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

taste better cooked then mounted on the wall anyways.


----------



## lma (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## CBrooke (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow that water looks pretty choppy. Congrats on not throwing up and the King! I wouldnt have been sick to my stomach for sure!!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Congrats!! Man, those are some heavy seas to be out in with a smaller aluminum boat. She must be a real trooper.


----------

